# Jade Plant Anyone? Crassula...



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 15, 2016)

I picked this one up at Trader Joe's about three years ago.

Originally, it was green with red edges. It really caught my attention so I had to get it. 

I do not put in a lot of efforts in non-orchid plants, which I don't have that many at all. 
This guy has never been repotted and suffered some severe droughts often. 

The red edges became dull over time, some leaves don't even have red any more, and in the last couple of months, it started to turn golden yellow.

I love the color now much better, but I suspect it is due to deficiency as I never fed it the whole time I had it. Ok, maybe I fed it once or twice. 

Those dark brown drying edges are due to severe underwatering that it suffered often. 

Poor thing. 

It is a lot yellower than the photo shows. 
It looks almost lemon in person. I love it!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 18, 2016)

Beautiful, but I fear the leaves will fall off.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 19, 2016)

I try not to touch the leaves because they tend to drop off very easily, especially the spent ones. 

I don't even move it from the windows even actually. This is the first time this year to have a closer look! lol

I just mist or pour a little bit of water on it every now and then.

I think I need to repot it into fresh mix soon. Poor thing! 
Such is life for plants that are not slippers at my place. hahaha


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 19, 2016)

those usually only redden up when exposed to strong light


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 19, 2016)

That's what I was told but I doubt that is the case since it gets a lot of sun.


----------

